# Punctuation Salts - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (12/10/18)

You have asked for them!!!

Punctuation Salts are no in stock at Sir Vape.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/hashtagology

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (12/10/18)

Big Guy cause I like you I will PIF you a “W” on the house so you can add it to your sentence to say 
“Now in stock ” instead of “no in stock”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

